# Redfish Regatta Newest Thread and Check-in



## jim t

Thought I'd start a thread to see who is coming... The "...Got Away" will of course be there.

Here's the T-Shirt front and back... the back design is by our very own Karon!!!

The front pictured is MY shirt!!! Yours would be identical, except it won't have Champion across the top.

I'll have about 30 shirts available in different sizes. If you want one or two you can let me know here, but I'll only hold it till about 3:30 Saturday

PRICE: $12.00



















Prize Money will be determined on the number of entrants... I'll TRY for top 3 but we'll see.

Jim


----------



## Telum Pisces

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_lblFullMessage>If my family is over this crud crap by Saturday, I plan to get my wife and daughter out to McRee to hang out and chill while you guys fish. The boat needs to be run and the weather looks decent. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Halfmoon

I'm checking in!!! Let me make sure my spelling is right.

Team Myself will be there!!


----------



## JoshH

Unfortunately, we will taking the Yamaha off our boat this weekend, so we can't fish it. Lucky for you guys.


----------



## bonita dan

I'm in of course Jim and only need three shirts for the winning team. But I just got off the phone with Capt.Paul Redman and he was gracious enough to offer up the RFRA clubhouse for a captains meeting. Just thought I would throw that out there and see what yall think. He is only requesting that I bring my bicycle down for his entertainment as payment and we all behave and not throw any chairs:shedevil


----------



## Stressless

Team - Yeh Sourth'rn fu_ks watch out for Team Watwuzdat we're in for Sat and just warmin up at Harpoon Larry's Oyster Bar on the West Shore of the Chesapeake. All I can say is that the Apalachicola Oysters BEAT THE SHIT out of the tar bay any-day!! 

- -- but the happy hour $2.00 for a pint of fine micro a nd se mi-mirco brew is really great. 1800 -2100 Wed - damn fine good time.



We'll be there with freeekin' bells on an happin'in to share a smile with any crew that like's to have a good time.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## jim t

Dan,

I can't make a Captain's meeting this year. My Thanks to Captain Paul for the offer... can I get a raincheck for next year?

Jim


----------



## Msstdog

Team Inthedawghouse checking in or is it team gonnakickyoazz. We will take 2 XXL shirts. See you losers Saturday.


----------



## brnbser

SET 4 Life will be there


----------



## joe(Team Miss Emily)

Team miss emily is gonna be there, good luck to all of yall


----------



## konz

I'm just waiting on conformation from Clay


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *konz (2/7/2008)*I'm just waiting on conformation from Clay


I have a feeling that you will be waiting till Saturday morning.oke


----------



## Ocean Man

I will be there. It looks like I am fishing in the Gulf tommorrow then camping out at Mcrae that night. I do not have a crew for the tournament so if anybody needs a ride they can join my team. I will probably cut back to the fort a little early to start cooking though.


----------



## bamasam

Come Hell or High Water Team BAMASAM will be there!!!


----------



## Sam Roberts

IM IN. team alum maverick.


----------



## Stressless

What's the story for Sat Afternoon - Do we need to bring anything but :letsdrink ?



:toast

Stressless


----------



## jim t

Just

so you know... KARON is offering a Redfish painting... we're thinking it'll go to the boat that catches a fish with the MOST spots! So EVEN if you don't win it all show up at Ft McCrae after to "show us your spotted..."

She is ALSO working up another "Trash Talk Champion" prize...

Finalists so far,include the defending Champion Bonita Dan (who last year won it by talking a HUGE amount of trash, then was an ALMOST show!) bamasam, and a late charger Halfmoon.

We'll be looking for inputs there as well.

Jim


----------



## jim t

PS... Who, besides Ocean Manis bringing food to cook?

I can bring a small (boat) gas grill if necessary...

Jim


----------



## bonita dan

No problem about the captains meeting Jim,just thought it was a good idea at the time and a great place to have it(raincheck cleared) I'll be taking 1 shirt(M) since thats all atrue champion needs. I can bring some packaged oscar mayer bologni(sp) for the rest of the loosers since there all full of it anyways. Ray I would suggest hitching a ride with Matt and fagetabout chickago Clay and the stinky team,doesn't look like its gonna happen "again" this year for yalls victory but by all means come and cheer on mine. Team Snuggles will be to worried about proper freshness of his shirts to be much of a threat and I wouldn't even bother getting him one of the regatta shirts since he'll just critisize the poor laundering skills of the maker. Oh and Jim,I took my outriggers off so ya wont have to tear them off like ya did to Mark last year. I think "In The Shit House Shad" and Super Sidekick ParrotPoop will keep the white trout out of everyones hair for this one,thanks guys,you rock! Does the Champion get a meal of his choice out on the island? If so I have prepared a little menu,not much but something that I always has on special occasions. Just go to my special site and see what I like @ www.youpeoplesuckforbreakingmyballsaboutnotshowingontheislandlastyear.com


----------



## Msstdog

> *konz (2/7/2008)*I'm just waiting on conformation from Clay


Hey Ray 

Dan's always looking for someone to help paddle.


----------



## brnbser

who all is staying out at McRee on Friday night, Ryan (diesel84) and Matt (Kenton) are planning on staying out there and where curious who all would be there...........


----------



## jim t

As a reminder... BRING a DIGITAL CAMERA, marker pen and some pieces of paper...

The rules:

1. Please check in with the "...Got Away" or jim t either in person, by phone, or VHF 68. 

Fishing starts at 8:00 am. I'll be near the south cut at Fort McCrae until then. Look for a 26' Shamrock with n upper steering station 

2. ANY SIZED Redfish qualifies.

3. When you catch a Redfish give the "...Got Away" or "jim t"a call on VHF 68 or phone Jim at 525-1859.

a.) You will be given a 2 word code using the phonetic alphabet For instance, "Alpa Papa"

b.) Write the corresponding letters A P on a 3 inch by 3 inch piece of paper

c.) Place that piece of paper on or near the fish and take a picture showing at least the 

spots and tail and the letters large enough to read...

d.) Make sure you take the picture the same way for each fish (head left, tail right).

This way no one can take a picture of both sides of the tail.

e.) If you get a double hookup, ask for 2 letter codes and use one for each fish.

f.) in case of ties, the most number of spots on any one fish will decide it... so try to get a picture with as many spots as possible.

4. Phonetic Alphabet

A = AlphaN = November

B = BravoO = Oscar

C = CharlieP = Papa

D = DeltaQ = Quebec

E = EchoR = Romeo

F = FoxtrotS = Sierra

G = GolfT = Tango

H = HotelU = Uniform

I = IndiaV = Victor

J = JulietW = Whiskey

K = KiloX = Xray

L = LimaY = Yankee

M = MikeZ = Zulu

5. All boats must return to have their pictures of fish verified by 3:15 at Fort McCrae near the south cut.


6. If you want to add to the fun, if you find them thick, tell us where you are.!!!

And a picture on how each fish must be identified... all in the same direction place, nice CLOSEUP shot of the tail spots.










Jim


----------



## bamasam

First to answer Scott we are planning on camping tonight whenever we get down and also Saturday night. 

We will be bringing some food and possibly some fresh Venison burgers to grill. 

And of course plenty of Little Debbie snack cakes to keep Konz busy. Will try to remember to bring an extra towel for when Scott(Parrothead) falls off the boat AGAIN oke Will have to see if I can find a way to foil Captain Snuggles by spraying his boat down with Frebreeze to kill his secret scent bait. Team Stressedout you got to quit smoking those little hand rolled in Kazakastan "cigarettes" dude. 

Jim I need 3-xl 1-med and 2-small shirts, THE SIMPSONS are loaded for bear baby!!! 

And Dan Dan Dan, 

That Shirt is MINE BIOTCH!!!!!:shedevil:shedevil


----------



## bamasam

Oh and one last thing, you know how to keep a Miss. Bulldog *******, banjo picking , married to his sister, fan in suspense.............................................................................

Tell ya later Msstdog :moon:moon:moon


----------



## Linda

We're in, and will be putting in at Shoreline. We'llcall Jim T& check in at 8am. What about the entry fee, can we pay at the end or do we need to get the money to someone before it starts?


----------



## bamasam

Linda you can just pay Jim at the end when we all meet up at Mcree or Just for you I will take your part of the prise money in Sheepcakes:bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## Killin' Time

Ya'll have fun and be safe, and Dan I'm all in with .63 cent for you to win it all! Don't let me down. I'll be listening in when I can get the crew out of bed.


----------



## Stressless

JIM T 2 x XL T-Shirts please. Hama and I will be out early ( in the gulf) and then check in with you ~ 0900 I think to start Redfishin'



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## seacapt

Looks like team Polynesian isle will be there. We also need to pay but will be starting out of Polynesian isle. Did I read earlier that we can pay at McCree after the tournament?


----------



## 192

Good luck all.....it just started snowing up here in WV so I will living vicariously thorough your reports and pics of the tournament...

Have a good one,

Mike


----------



## bamasam

Well boys I guess you get your chance now. I wont get back on the computer until Monday morning because I have to go home and get ready to Come down and kick some A$#.:moon:moon:moon


----------



## jim t

You can call to check in... pay anytime up to and including at Ft. McCrae at 3:15 pm.

Jim

PS... I went out this afternoon for an hour. Water was cloudy stained, just a light wind chop in the pass and bay, maybe one foot of wind chop along the beach. 

A lot of birds sitting on there a$$es... no fish.


----------



## jim t

Right now we have 12 boats planning to fish... $240.00 in prize money!!! Champion shirts also for the winner! And the BEST prize a painting by Karon for the most spots on any one fish!!!

I have a couple M,9 Large and and 6 XL shirts left. I'll have those with me tommorrow, $12.00 each

I also have 2006 and 2007 shirts too, but theyWILL NOTbe with me on the water tommorrow.

Jim


----------



## Sam Roberts

oh god less than 12 hours.....:bpts


----------



## Sam Roberts

team alum maverick second place.

"hi im sam" 

(bonito dan)"the great?" :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------

